# LOST themed DIY background



## Dallas (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been inspired by all the amazing DIY backgrounds that everyone makes so I thought I would try and make one for my olive Sookie's new enclosure. Its in two pieces to make it easier to move, each piece is 1100 x 950mm.

Painting was probably the hardest part, and I haven't sealed it yet so any last minute advice on how to make the tree roots look more realistic would be greatly appreciated!!

For any die hard LOST nuts like me out there I had to do the dharma logo's inverted because it was easier to cut out of the styrofoam that way


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 28, 2010)

Stick some Coir-peat to the tree roots it will make it so realistic.


----------



## Dallas (Dec 28, 2010)

I felt guilty for posting iphone photos so here's a couple with more detail


----------



## camt44 (Dec 28, 2010)

I think they look awesome, haven't seen a themed one like that, very unique! 
Cam


----------



## hurcorh (Dec 28, 2010)

yeh they look good. like it has been said above use some substrate like bark or coir peat


----------



## nico77 (Dec 28, 2010)

looks great , if you dont want to stick coir-peat on there you could hang some fake vine over it to make it stand out more , i used foam bits to make my tree trunk and expandy foam to make some vines going down the trunk . Let me know if you want to see the pic .

cheers nico


----------



## Dallas (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! I can't believe how little time it took to make and how much mess I made doing it all lol My original idea was to have heaps of LOST references (Eko's Jesus stick, swan hatch glyphs, Jacob's cave etc), etched in the stone wall but after putting the numbers on there I thought it might look too much.

Coir-peats a great idea, I never thought of that. I think another bunnings trip is in order!! I'll definitely add loads of fake plants to give it that hawiian island vibe. I sealed it this morning so I'll try expanda foam on my next attempt.


----------



## tazzy (Dec 28, 2010)

looks awesome mate...im impressed!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 1, 2011)

hey that looks really good, just wondering were abouts can you get sheets of styrofoam from cheers


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 1, 2011)

*sheets of foam*



abnrmal91 said:


> hey that looks really good, just wondering were abouts can you get sheets of styrofoam from cheers


 


i was also wandering where you get the sheets of foam from. PS The background looks great


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 1, 2011)

bullfrog said:


> i was also wandering where you get the sheets of foam from. PS The background looks great


 Clarke Rubber would be a good place to look.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice work! I'm starting one of these in the next few weeks!


----------



## Dallas (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks!! I cant wait to get it in the enclosure (which I haven't even started yet lol)

Hubby got a couple of huge pieces of styrofoam from a builder and I used a couple of those foam eskys. I stuck it all to 7mm ply to support the whole thing. I've read on other threads that Harvey Norman is a good place to try because they throw out heaps of packing styrofoam.


----------



## Virides (Feb 14, 2011)

lol, made me think of doin a background of a fuselage of a plane (a section of it) to be themed "Snakes on a Plane" lol...


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 14, 2011)

perhaps try dry brushing some green on certain areas instead of using flock and dry brushing some lighter brown in a few spots for highlights. i've never done though :/


----------



## Snowman (Feb 15, 2011)

smoke monster or one seriously big mite problem?.... Lost


----------



## Dallas (Feb 15, 2011)

Snowman said:


> smoke monster or one seriously big mite problem?.... Lost



LMAO!!!!! Gold!



Virides said:


> lol, made me think of doin a background of a fuselage of a plane (a section of it) to be themed "Snakes on a Plane" lol...


 
Lol Could be a new range for the store!!

You have just given me an idea to somehow make a fuselage hide painted like Oceanic with wreckage scattered along the floor for Sookie to climb all over! Now how the heck am I going to make that lol!!


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2011)

it actually wouldn't be that hard.... ever remember doing paper mache on balloons at school.... find a thick 'sausage' balloon, do the paper mache on it, get a good stong base, pop the balloon , cut the wreckage to the desired size (hacksaw would do the job) and then continue the normal process of coating it.

I'll wait for the pics


----------



## Virides (Feb 20, 2011)

well i was thinking more along the lines of router cut and rolled aluminium sheet (got to take advantage of the cool equipment at work )


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 20, 2011)

That would look amazing and If you have access to the right toys to do the job then go for it, most of us sadly fall into the "make do with what we have" category.


----------



## Virides (Feb 20, 2011)

I have changed tack on this, rather than the outside, do the inside. Since it was "Snakes on a Plane", not "Snakes at a plane crash site" lol. This means I can make it from ply but still utilise atleast the router. I use work's 3D CAD software so that I can basically make the whole thing fit together without too much hassle. Makes manufacturing so much easier...


----------

